

Digging Through the World’s Oldest Graveyard - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/17/big-bangs/digging-through-the-worlds-oldest-graveyard

======
tsomctl
Is nautil.us really this popular? I see their posts all the time, but never
with that many upvotes or comments. Sometimes they are posted by actual
accounts. Other times they are posted by accounts like dnetesn that have a
huge number of submissions, and zero comments.

